# Just Plain Mad



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

I took a summer night class which is only 8 1/2 weeks and 3 hours twice a week. I have gerd really bad but have had it under controll for a while till now.and was told i have ibs but i dont think i do. My prevacid quit working and i could not sit thought class these past four weeks. I am now failing this stupid class, have been to the drs 3 times in the past two weeks and am going to the gi doc on thursday. My prof thinks im making up excuses to miss quizs and class.







Im so p**sed off about this whole thing i want to cry every day. nIf it wasnt fot this board and my wonderful boyfriend







i dont know what i would do. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Keep bugging that doctor, or change! You can find one who will listen to you eventually. What are your symptoms?Hopefully by now you are feeling a bit better.Nikki


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

See if maybe the doctor will write a note to your professor about your IBS. Sometimes professors will be a bit more lienient when they see an official note from a doctor.


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

I have this horrid pain in my tummy after i eat and really bad acid reflux, plus consant cramps. My semester is over next week, so i think its a little late but a note is worth a shot. Tomorrow is the gi doc appt so hopefully i will start to get some answers


----------



## TheDude (Jan 2, 2003)

Hope you're feeling better, Mel! I understand your frustration about your prof thinking your dodging the quizes. If he'd quit being a tool box and think for a tic, he'd realize that you're paying for the class... I hope things work out for you in the class too!Rock on and God bless...







TheDude


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

thanks, i give up with this semester. I have two classes left and am not going to bother going. I will start fresh in the fall. Hopefully this new doc i just saw will get me on the right track also.Mel


----------

